# green machine line trimmer attachments



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering what attachments are available for a green machine line trimmer and where i could get them


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Green Machine went out of business several years ago, I believe their assets were purchased up by John Deere. They had several attachments for their split shaft power units. I remember a curved and straight shaft weed trimmer attachment as well as a blower, clutivator and sidewalk edger attachments.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

are you lookin to get brush blades for the green machine / homelite trimmers ? 

or other parts ? 

calvin


----------

